# Aspire Plato



## kimbo (2/3/16)

*BVC setup for mouth to lung vaping*





The Plato includes a stainless steel drip tip for mouth to lung vaping.







BVC cartridge that mates to standard
Nautilus coils. It comes with a Kanthal
1.8 ohms coil preinstalled.








Remove the drip tip, then unscrew the top of the tank system with either the provided key or a coin. First unscrew the cartridge’s arrestor and then remove the old atomizer. Next tighten the arrestor and then install your new atomizer and rescrew the tank system into the Plato. Now screw on the top of the tank system and replace your drip tip.

http://www.aspirecig.com/products/plato/256.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------

